# Hybrid/Road Bike Needed ASAP Manchester Area



## gb155 (26 Jan 2011)

I got £100 for an emergency back up ASAP, Hybrid, Road or SS

Would consider a MTB at a push


what you got ?

(im 6 ft 3 ")


----------



## gb155 (30 Jan 2011)

I can go upto £200, but I need something ASAP


----------



## gb155 (31 Jan 2011)

sorted


----------



## shippers (11 Feb 2011)

Shame, I have a Carrera Subway Fixie that could well find its way to a new home. Probably a bit little for you- I'm 6'1 and probably a bit too big for it...


----------

